# The great list of Video Games with working toilets



## BenRK (Apr 29, 2013)

That's right, I'm compiling a list. A list of video games with working toilets. I call it:

_*THE GREAT LIST OF VIDEO GAMES WITH WORKING TOILETS!*_

How games are added to the list is rather simple. The game must have a toilet that can be interacted with AND flush. So no background images of toilets and no toilet that acts as a chair. And no mods for that matter. The base game it self must have a working toilet.

Sadly, it would be impossible for me to write this list alone. I need your help. Please, if you can, list games you've played with working toilets. If you can provide proof that the game does indeed have working toilets, all the better. This shall be a legit list!

THE GREAT LIST OF VIDEO GAMES WITH WORKING TOILETS:

Final Fantasy 7 (in the Shinra building)
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon (in a bathroom)
Zelda Skyward Sword (in the bathroom)
The entire Sims franchise (if I listed them all, the list would consist nothing but The Sims)
Clearly the list is incomplete. So please, lets fill this list, together!


----------



## emigre (Apr 29, 2013)

I wonder if this thread is going to be awashed with toilet humour.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2013)

An incomplete list..... well there is good humour in a complete one.

Duke 3d
Redneck rampage - possibly, you can get some health back for taking a leak but being a redneck you can let rip anywhere. Wonder if this counts as the first steps to regenerating health.
Dead rising - you save at one.
No mods I know but if you do not at least mention shooting the turd in counterstrike....

Also a token search brings up http://videogametoilets.tumblr.com/ , it lacks the working component but might form the basis for a proper search.


----------



## Weon Saturn (Apr 29, 2013)

No More Heroes 1 and 2. Travis uses them as savepoints.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 29, 2013)

W...T...F...? 

Is this some sort of fetish or something?

Either way...I'm game:

Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards: for some reason, going to the toilet scores you a point on your quest for women.
Duke Nukem 3D: as mentioned, it allows for some small bit of health refill.
Super Paper Mario: one of the characters hides there and you have to go search. I'm not sure if there was flushing, though.
UT2004: a bit of a pickle. It has the toilet mobile, which has 'flushing' as a horn signal. The only question is whether it counts as a mod or not, as the vehicle doesn't appear in any of the offical maps (it was some sort of easter egg for mappers to find).


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2013)

Duke Nukem Forever.

This is a rather strange thread.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 29, 2013)

fallout 3 and nv
you drink out of them as far as I can tell though 

heavy rain


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I like where this is going. 

Uhh... Toilet Tycoon?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> I wonder if this thread is going to be awashed with toilet humour.


 
No doubt it will go down the drain sooner or later.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 29, 2013)

you can make one in Minecraft that works (using redstone)


----------



## Chary (Apr 29, 2013)

Sonic Adventure has working shower stalls. That's the closest I can think of. Also, Super Paper Mario has a toilet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2013)

This might help...


----------



## MountApple (Apr 29, 2013)

Banjo Kaooie (You have to be a pumpkin to flush though)


----------



## Foxchild (Apr 29, 2013)

Scribblenauts unlimited and probably the other two, but too lazy to check...  Also Public Restroomville by zynga for facebook where you have to bug your friends to send you more toilet paper and soap for the dispensers, oh wait... that one's not out yet.


----------



## Bent (Apr 29, 2013)

The Bioshock games all have them, you can flush them.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2013)

All of the Half Life games have working toilets if memory serves me.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs. You even get to see the stream of wee wee when you use it.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 1, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Sleeping Dogs. You even get to see the stream of wee wee when you use it.



Something tells me that character doesn't have a girlfriend.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 1, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Sleeping Dogs. You even get to see the stream of wee wee when you use it.




Is that in his home? Why does he have a U shaped toilet seat? Never seen those other than in public bathrooms. But it looks like there's a kitchen in there through the door. Weird.


----------



## Depravo (May 1, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Is that in his home? Why does he have a U shaped toilet seat? Never seen those other than in public bathrooms. But it looks like there's a kitchen in there through the door. Weird.


http://sleepingdogs.wikia.com/wiki/North_Point_Apartment

Nice to see the wiki even mentions the 'useable toilet'.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

The Atari Jaguar CD counts?







the console itself is a toilet
(also a dental machine)


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 13, 2013)

in Borderlands 2 toilets drops bullets and weapons, and some of them have a pile of diarrea if you have physx enabled.


----------

